

MindCuber for EV3 and NXT - Tomte
http://mindcuber.com/

======
thetron
My nephew built this as one of his first Mindstorms projects. It works
amazingly well, especially given the limited components - quite extraordinary
to see in action.

~~~
Tomte
Do you know of other cool projects with limited parts?

I've just bought a Mindstorms set.

